# Breeding Nubians now??



## GLENMAR (May 23, 2012)

I am leasing a buck until the beginning of fall. Would it be impossible to breed a few girls now, so that I would know that they were pregnant before
I had to return the buck??
thanks


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2012)

I can usually get my girls to breed any time of the year I want.  We are getting ready to try to breed two dry yearlings for the first time to kid in Nov.
I would probably try more experienced girls the first time out, though...they should be more obvious.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. I wish I could. I have 2 FF yearlings left to breed. I actually did try one on 4/28. I held her for the buck, but I am not absolutely sure that I got a breeding.
I am going to draw blood on her 6/1. I have a 2 yr old FF due 7/21. I really wanted to get the other 2 girls settled by the end of summer.
You have given me hope, but you are right, they are subtle about their heat cycles.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 23, 2012)

Here's a picture of the buck.










And my yearling does. Taken last fall. They are full sisters.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 25, 2012)

Your does are beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## kfacres (May 25, 2012)

most typically dairy does will not cycle year round, however, meat crosses will.  

If you want them bred- go the CIDR route- I put one in about a month ago for a fall baby.


----------



## Roll farms (May 25, 2012)

Swiss dairy breeds are seasonal.  
Nubians are derived from the same ancestry as boers (Middle Eastern) and can also breed year round, like boers...I've been breeding Nubians year round for almost 20 yrs.


----------



## dhansen (May 28, 2012)

Oh how I love those spots!  I am on the hunt for a nice spotted buck!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 28, 2012)

*I have *read* that what Roll Farms said is true, however all the breeders around here only breed their Nubians from August to December, (not sure why though). 

I do know none of my does have come into heat since February. 


Ps. Your does ARE very beautiful!!!*


----------



## GLENMAR (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I am going to try to breed a few before Aug, and see what happens.


----------



## Bedste (May 28, 2012)

do whatever you want to do.  Thats my new motto.  I WAS only breeding my nubian every September because I want to take the winter months off from milking.  I am only 52 but it is very challenging getting out there in the rain and cold to milk.  I do not have an inside garage milking station my stanchion is in the great outdoors.  That is my ONLY reason from breeding in the September and October.  I also like having new babies to care for when it is not so cold.  I live in Texas so we really do not have much of a winter and I am a wimp in cold rain.  Its all about me..me me.

I was going to alternate my does so that I would not have to dry both off.... but after giving it great thought.... I have decided to freeze my milk and store enough for the winter months and breed both girls and take a break from milking and still have plenty of milk .  Are you planning on leaving the kids with the mother or pulling them and milking her and bottle feeding.?    That makes a difference too.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 29, 2012)

I am going to pull the kids and bottle feed. I am new and not sure what I am looking for with coming in season.
I was able to draw blood on all the girls yesterday for preg checks and cae.


----------



## Bedste (May 29, 2012)

I pull them and bottle feed.  After a week or two of being away from mom and only getting bottle, I can put them out to pasture with mom and the others and they can still learn how to eat and play etc. They never try to nurse and it hasn't stressed out the doe either.  It has worked out great. They still look to me for the bottles.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 29, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> I pull them and bottle feed.  After a week or two of being away from mom and only getting bottle, I can put them out to pasture with mom and the others and they can still learn how to eat and play etc. They never try to nurse and it hasn't stressed out the doe either.  It has worked out great. They still look to me for the bottles.


Good to know.

thanks


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 5, 2012)

All 3  of my girls are CAE negative. Tomorrow I should have the pregnancy results.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 5, 2012)

*Awesome!!! Excited to see your results!!! *


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 6, 2012)

Stella is preg. Iris is not. So now I will have 2 girls to breed this fall.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 6, 2012)

My goats are Nubians, and I've got one due to kid June 30th.

I just looked out the kitchen window and River my buck was snorting and sniffing at Annie through the fence, and her tail was flagging.  He started snorting yesterday and was following me (yep I'm a girl) out the pen gate yesterday evening.  

So we're keeping an eye on them, I think at least two of my girls are acting interested.  I'm going to try June and July to get some bred, let you know how it goes.

DonnaBelle


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 6, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> My goats are Nubians, and I've got one due to kid June 30th.
> 
> I just looked out the kitchen window and River my buck was snorting and sniffing at Annie through the fence, and her tail was flagging.  He started snorting yesterday and was following me (yep I'm a girl) out the pen gate yesterday evening.
> 
> ...


I am so glad to hear that someone else is considering breeding this time of the year. I would love to have both these girls bred by Aug.
I am thinking of using the CIDR devices to get them in sync.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 7, 2012)

*I'm going to try and breed mine in August or September... *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 9, 2012)

I am also going to try for a July or August breeding this yr on one of the Does... I figured it would be nice to have babies go out on the best of the spring pasture... So we'll see how it goes, right now they arent likeing mr bucky much ..... but he is sure is willing   

I do keep at least one girl milking thur, this yr i have two... so they will have late babies next yr.... Always fun around here....


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got Chaos (Nub buck) in w/ 2 maiden does.  He won't even sniff their butts.

Bullitt and Freeney (boer bucks) are 'woop-wooping' all over and tongue wagging at the does through the fence....

If I wanted Boer does bred, Chaos would be in rut.

Goats....they'll drive you crazy.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2012)

Annie, my Nubian doe was flirting with River today, so she's in heat and staying with the boys tonight.  Let's hope there's some monkey business in the goat barn tonight.

DonnaBelle


----------

